# Epiphone EL - 00 Thoughts/Opinions



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

What do folks think of the Epiphone EL-00?

I just want to get another cheap smaller bodied guitar. I already have an Art & Lutherie AMI, Norman B-18, Seagull 12 string. I keep my guitars out and accessible through out my house, that way I can simply pick up and play whenever I feel like it. I am looking at cheap ones, as I have a toddler and hope to have another very soon. I allow her to touch/play my guitars whenever she wants, so she feels comfortable with them, their sound, etc... I hope this makes her interested in guitar as she grows up. She loves singing while I play tunes. However with this causes some dings, bangs, clanks, etc.. and I don't want to ever be upset that an expensive guitar gets damaged when it's been me allowing her to touch them anytime she wants. So CHEAP is my way to go........


I like the look, I like the solid Spruce top, I like the fact its smaller bodied.

So tell me what you think.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be a reasonably priced guitar. Have never played one so cannot comment on the sound. But your thinking is sound for sure. I would also go with the cheaper brands and that way no major bumming out with the dings etc.

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-EL00-Acoustic-Guitar?sku=518369


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played a couple and for bluesy fingestyle they're pretty good. Not the best strummer but most smaller bodies guitars aren't suited for agressive strumming.
They seem to hold their value as well... so go for it!
Kazz


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Bueller, Bueller? No one else?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i played one...was not impressed...

take a look at a godin (seagull, A&L, S&P) parlor sized guitar. they are FANTASTIC.

they are less than $300, made in canada, solid wood tops, and play extremely well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Blam, I have 3 Canadian/Godin family made guitars, one of which is an Art & Lutherie AMI (parlor). I'm looking for something cheap, decent looking, and something out of the Godin family....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh...well then....ignore my comment lol.... good luck with the search.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have one. i like it very much. i use it for just about everything- strumming, fingerpicking, slide.
the ami maybe is better for some things, but the el-00 is better for others.
i like to have the choice between the 2 guitars. ive had mine 4 years- or maybe 5, it keeps getting better. its pretty durable- mine sits around in the open all the time, gets played by whatever drunken fool wants to pick it up. its holding up very well- had zero issues with it.
has a very durable finish- my amis, and any of my old guitars show a lot of wear on the face. not the el-00. maybe perfect for a child friendly guitar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

This is for the person who also wants El-00 info


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Wiley!
Eric


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I owned an el for about half an hour. Seemed nice in the shop, not much projection etc... as with most cheap parlours, but when I took it home I really took a good look at it ( kneck joints and such ) and found many flaws underneath the finish coat. As I was looking at the bottom of the guitar where the neck joins the body there's a little horseshoe plastic bit and as I was looking it cracked right before my eyes. This really turned me off so I took it back to my local shop and got my old cort back. What a dissapointment! A guitar in this shape should never have made it to the show room floor. I own an epiphone les paul ultra and have had no issues, but the little el 00 was a mess. If you decide to buy one go through the usual steps i.e. look at 5 or 6 guitars really well and pick out the best one. It's a cheap little parlour to be sure, but you don't want to throw your money away. I was going to recommend an a&l ami but you got one already. Good luck in your hunt.


----------

